# Adopted Two flame point Siamese kittens



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi all, we decided to rescue the kittens from Craigslist. I hope I don't regret the decision, but I couldn't say no. 

I went to the shelter this morning and fell in love with an adorable Siamese, but decided I wanted to rescue the ones from Craigslist because the lady said she would be giving them to human society.

The kittens are 6 weeks old. They are "weaned" they had a few dead fleas. She said she gave them dewormers and gave them a bath with dawn. 

I can't tell yet if they are boys or girls. 

I have them kitten wet food, checked them with a flea comb and am keeping them warm. 


Please help with any recommendations. They weigh less than a pound. One of them has a big appetite the other one is having a hard time eating- maybe I should buy kitten formula?

Also when can I trim their nails?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

They should be vet checked soon, and check with the vet about shots. I'm assuming they haven't had any yet? Six weeks is early to be weaned and really too early to remove them from mommacat, as they will miss out on their socialization period (6 to 12 wks.) when they learn good cat manners and behavior. You could supplement their feeding with KMR (kitten milk replacement) for the one that isn't eating well, available at a pet store. When you go to the vet take a fresh poop sample from each kitten, and have the vet check for worms. If the breeder used OTC (over the counter) dewormer, it likely didn't do a good job. 
You can trim _just the tips of their claws_ with nail clippers. Don't cut them any shorter, especially into the "quick" (the vein in the claw). Sure are a couple of cutie patuties!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Those actually look like seal or chocolate point. Flame point is a reddish hue.


----------



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

Yeah I wasn't sure about what kind of simese. The person I adopted from showed me a picture of the mom but I didn't actually see the mom. Chocolate would make more sense


----------



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

I thought it was too soon, but she needed to get rid of them- she has other pets. 
I trimmed just the tip as I do with my 5 month old. I'll pick up some kitten formula tomorrow. I will be setting up an appointment on Saturday to have them checked out  I decided to keep them together for the socializing period because I know how important these next few weeks are. So far, they are great. They are napping now. 

The owner said they are using the litter box. I am currently using a shallow pan so they can climb in and out.


----------



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

They are super cute  thank you.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

They sure are adorable, but I would keep them separate from Diego until they've been given a clean bill of health since there are illnesses that are easily transmitted through saliva, litter boxes, etc. I'm actually not sure when it's safe to blood test a kitten. I hope they're healthy, but you never know, especially since the breeder was getting rid of them at 6 weeks which is just insanely early. Most people frown at 8 weeks, even. Was it an accidental litter?

Regardless, they are adorable and congratulations!  I hope they get a clean bill of health from the vet and start eating better!


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

Aww.. what a bunch of sweet babies. Thank you for taking them in.


----------



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you! They are at my parents house  I set them up in their own little room with food water their litter and a basket with blankets. They snuggled up on me and went to sleep. Then I placed them in their basket and they kept sleeping. 


I didn't want to leave them. :crying_cat_face:

According to the owner, her cat got out for two months came back pregnant. The person was nice, I just suspected something was off. She said I could return the kittens if I changed my mind? Generous offer, I suppose, but I'm not that kind of person. She said the mom cat had a clean bill of health. Are most kittens born with worms? Why did she "de worm" them?

I originally wanted one for me and one for my mom, but my parents are older and although they can provide for the cat I don't see them playing with them for hours on end how I do with my cat lol we play hide and seek daily lol. So, I figured it'd be best to keep them together. 

I think they are two girls so hopefully that won't cause too many issues. Right now they snuggle and play together.

I am taking them to the vet and I really hope they are in good health. Other than the littler one not eating as much as the other, they used the litter box and drank water.

They did not know how to cover their tracks but I suspect it's BC they are so young.


I also caught one trying to eat the litter pebbles so I had to redirect her quickly lol 
My parents are keeping an eye on them and I'll be visiting them daily. Luckily I work from home so I can visit them every day at my parents house.


----------



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

I couldn't resist  I think I may have to start volunteering at a rescue because I just can't get enough of the kitties. 

I am a true cat enthusiasts :heart


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

These kittens are absolutely adorable and precious. Take them to the vet, and let them trim their nails as they are very delicate.The vet will tell you their sex.Get them kitten milk,and do whatever the vet tells you. They are so beautiful,and lucky that you have taken them in. Enjoy every precious moment of this tender age.


----------



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you so much! I can't wait to go see them today.  I can't believe how tiny they are and I can't wait to see them grow into beautiful kitties. 

I'm def getting the kitten milk replacement today and setting an appointment.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I wish you all the best with them. They are absolutely precious!


----------



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you! I can't wait to see them grow and turn into beauties. I'll be taking monthly progress pics


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Meezers!!! Have you named them yet? Do you know their gender? The light shines right through their ears!...


----------



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

The girls went to the vet today I have two sisters and I decided on a name for one, Minnie  she has darker ears and darker paws. Not sure about the other but we are torn between sky and daisy  


They are super sweet girls. They are eating well, using the litter pan and playing tons. I'm amazed at how much they learn each day. 

We will return to the vet in 2/3 weeks for testing and maybe vaccinations depending on weight. 

The dr said they look good, no fleas, they got a dewormer, and a full examination. Everyone fell in love with them at the office and they are looking forward to seeing them again. 

Thanks so much I'll be posting pics as they get bigger.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

It's good that you got both, being as how they are so young. They'll miss learning from their mother, but at least they can learn bite inhibition from each other. Maybe your other cats will be able to teach them cat things, after being introduced.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Mini and Maxi.... ?


----------



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm hoping he will be a good big brother : the kittens play a lot now and they definitely meow when one bites too hard or plays too rough. Every time I open the door to check on them they come running out of their kitty bed. It's so cute to see them waddle over lol. 

We decided on Daisy and Sky just don't know who is who yet lol


----------



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

Daisy and Sky  I'm a marvel fan for those of you that watch agents of shield lol


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Gigi009 said:


> Daisy and Sky  I'm a marvel fan for those of you that watch agents of shield lol


YES! I am a HUGE Marvel fan and absolutely love Agents of Shield! I ADORE those names :mrgreen: Awesome choices! My dwarf hamster's name is Nebula (from Guardians of the Galaxy)! haha I told my boyfriend if we ever got a pair of kittens that were a brother and sister, Coulson and May would be awesome names. 

Also, I am so, so glad to hear they're doing so well! That is amazing news. I bet they're growing and changing so much everyday, kittens are so fun when they're that age.


----------



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

Omg omg omg I love nebula! Coulson and May would make the perfect names. I love them both, they are so awesome.  glad to see another Agents of Shield fan  

The kittens are getting bigger and eating a lot. 

Their typical day is, play, sleep, eat, then litter box lol. I don't see them drinking much water, but they are eating wet food and I see that they are peeing. 

Is it normal for them at 5 weeks now to not drink much water? Also, today one of the girls (the bigger one) bit the tiny one when they were eating- they started making this grunting noise while eating (never heard that before).

I'm feeding them in separate bowls now after I saw that little fight. 


The bigger one is definitely more developed, she shows more interest in toys and eats a lot more. She also hisses back at our resident kitty Diego lol. The little one doesn't hiss back at him and Diego doesn't hiss at her. 

Diego slept in front of their door. He whimpers and chirps asking me to let him in. I can't wait to see how good of a big brother he will be.


----------



## purpleball (Mar 11, 2011)

I am happy to hear that the vet said they are in good health, and that she told you they are both girls. Enjoy them while they are still this small they grow so fast and learn quickly. Post more info and pics.


----------



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

The kittens and Diego accidentally met yesterday. One of the kittens darted out of the room- the interaction went well!! Diego was such a good boy. The kittens didn't pay him much mind. They just went about their business exploring the house. Diego wants to play but I think the age and size difference is too much right now. 

He wants to play with them as if they were the same size lol. He grabbed one and tried playing with her but she quickly meowed and said no way. 

I'm glad he was okay with them but they definitely need to get bigger and checked out before I continue to let them play. 

He cries at their door now as if saying "mom, let me in to play with them."


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Gigi!
One of the things you could do with Diego, is do a really, really heavy play session with him first, then let him and kittens out together, under supervision, of course!
A heavy play session first, should take enough of the edge off, his hyperness, that he's more mellow with the kittens! 
Sharon


----------



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

He definitely tried and he calmed down a bit but as soon as the girls start moving he gets excited again lol. They laid down to sleep and he watched from a few feet away. Patiently waiting  it's super cute and I think he feels a little left out bc the girls play with one another. 

Hopefully as they continue to gain size they can all play


----------



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

Feeding them the KMR has made so much of a difference! They're bellies are full and pink, it's so cute. They are gaining weight fast, too. I see they're developing more, they're playing with diegos toys, using the scratching post, and are learning to cover their litter.

Diego has been grooming them  

They like to drink all their milk and not eat their wet food. Not sure if I should reduce the milk or give it to them after they eat the wet food. This Sunday will be two weeks since I've brought them home. 


Is there a picture limit on the site? I think I've posted all the pics I can add


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

It's great that Diego has accepted the new SHIELD agents. They're so Siamese! If you please...


----------



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

Lololol I love it. We should rename him Mack or Trip lolol.


bluemilk said:


> It's great that Diego has accepted the new SHIELD agents. They're so Siamese! If you please...


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Waaaah I want more pictures


----------



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

Every time I try from the phone it says an error has occurred and I get the same message on the site via the computer. Any suggestions?


Speechie said:


> Waaaah I want more pictures


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

I know you can post a photobucket link &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

Quick update. Daisy weighs 1.50 pounds and sky weigh 1.25 pounds  the girls are getting bigger and their round bellies are adorable


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Always nice that they are growing. As long as their round bellies are not due to worms you're good. Kittens are without a doubt among the cutest things in the world.


----------



## Gigi009 (Dec 29, 2015)

No worms  they were treated with dewormers. They just like to eat, they are so active. I took them in yesterday with big brother Diego  everyone at the office loves them. 

I just realized that Siamese cats have a tendency of standing on shoulders, both of the girls love doing that. It's adorable.


eldercat said:


> Always nice that they are growing. As long as their round bellies are not due to worms you're good. Kittens are without a doubt among the cutest things in the world.


----------



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

Those kittens are adorable. They look like seal point babies, but one of them may be a tortie. Lucky you, I love a tortie point meezer...they have torti-tude!


----------

